# Travel Destinations > Europe >  What Is A glueness Wig?

## juliahair

As the name suggests, glueless wigs are full lace wigs that don't require the use of glue or similar adhesives to stay attached. Traditionally, these wigs will come with combs, bands, or clips already installed to allow the wearer to secure the wig to their head without the need for glue. Sometimes glueless lace units will even come with a combination of the aforementioned attachment methods. For example, a glueless lace unit might come with an adjustable elastic band at the back of the wig to allow the wearer to tighten and loosen it as they see fit and will also come with combs at the sides of the unit for added security. wearer to tighten and loosen it as they see fit and will also come with combs at the sides of the unit for added security.
Depending on manufacturers and makers, there can be differences in the combination of attachment methods supplied with the wig alongside differences in the size of the clips, the type of band used, and the combination (if any) of attachment methods. Some people are so particular about how they like their glueless wigs, that they buy a regular full lace wig without pre-existing attachments and tailor it to their own needs by adding their own bands, clips, or combs.
Glueless wigs are popular among wig wearers for many reasons. Besides being readily available in a variety of colors and styles, they negate the need for glue which can be difficult to use, expensive over time and when used excessively over a long period of time, can even cause skin reactions and contribute to hair loss

----------


## dwarak17

Instead of using wig, try to transplant the operation with proper sources, It looks natural

----------

